# Dendropsophus ebraccatus



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Got these at about 3 weeks old and they are starting to color up real nice now (~2 months old).

When I got them:




























Now (color didn't come out good in the photo, but it's deep metallic yellow gold):




























They eat more than any other frog I own and are growing like weeds, just started calling and should be ready to breed in a few weeks.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

get some real frogs, Mike.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Here's a pic in situ....central C.R Nov-Dec 2009

End of rainy season coupled with a week of full to near full moons made hylid spotting sucky. They are cool patterned frogs Mike....


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

stemcellular said:


> get some real frogs, Mike.


I have enough darts, time to branch out a bit!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

I know, I'm just messing.... I like your monkey frogs.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

I had a group of those in the 90's, great frogs too bad they're nocturnal - I was at the time too though so I saw them a lot


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Seem a little young to be breeding? 3 months old seems like a thumbnail breeding age haha. They get a bit bigger than that. Mine are growing like weeds as well, it's almost like I can't give them enough food. How many did you get?


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Great patterns for sure Phil.

Actually, they are not as nocturnal as my Phyllomedusines which don't do anything during the day, these will occasionally be awake in the early morning and late evening before lights out. They max out between 25mm-35mm depending on sex.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

I don't plan on breeding them just yet but I've heard of people breeding them at that age. I got 11 total.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I don't doubt it at all. It's pretty much a south american reed frog. The clowns, ebraccatus, punctata, all breed in ponds with floating plants, etc. You know the source of these guys much better than I do, maybe he will chime in. I got mine off novy in texas, siblings of yours I think. How many do you have? FTS?


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Derek Benson said:


> I don't doubt it at all. It's pretty much a south american reed frog. The clowns, ebraccatus, punctata, all breed in ponds with floating plants, etc. You know the source of these guys much better than I do, maybe he will chime in. I got mine off novy in texas, siblings of yours I think. How many do you have? FTS?


I was considering picking those guys up and when I came back to the table he was packing them up for you. I don't remember if I told you that or not since we were talking mantellas.


----------



## hr220a (Jan 31, 2009)

I just got a group of 10 of them. Really cool looking frogs and super easy to spot in the tank


----------



## ghettopieninja (Jul 29, 2008)

Used to have a group of these and would LOVE to get them again. Although nocturnal they were not all that shy and would often sleep out in the open which was really cool. What sources are you guys getting them from? is novy selling them?


----------



## wesly2007 (Jul 6, 2007)

so where did you get these guys from im thinkin of getting them im just wondering who you went with. I have seen them for sale on a few sites. but thos r beautiful patterns


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Mike Novy had some available, not sure on his current stock but you can try contacting him.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

they are coloring up pretty nicely!


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

what are you using to color them up?


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Nothing really other than what may be in the general supplements; my supplementing regimen is Herptivite, Repcal, and Repashy ICB. But I've been focusing more on calcium for them since they're in a rapid growth phase right now. I'll probably increase the Repashy ICB or give an additional vitamin A source when they are breeding.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Looking forward to getting some of these on the west coast.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

We'll have to trade so I can make sure I have both west coast and east coast gangs in my mixed population.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

7 calling males so far, 2 of them are getting really big so hopefully those will be females.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey man I just posted a thread about my hourglasses to! lol. They look good, check mine out to  just like yours, their colors didnt come out as good as it really is.


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Very nice, Mike.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey Mike,

I was hoping to get some cb Leucophyllata (the Suriname/tinctorius connection), but these look similarly sweet.

You were lugging about 2000 crickets at Whiteplains......Is this what I am in for (or are they small enough to take Hydei?)

Take care, Richard.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

They take bean beetles and hydei... just fine, you just need a lot of them.. 
The adults will even take melanogaster if thier hungry.. just need a lot... 
Ed


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

I used to feed mine hydei and crickets from pinhead to 1/4 inch - they went for the hydei just fine but I think the crickets are necessary without the others Ed mentioned


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Woodsman said:


> I was hoping to get some cb Leucophyllata (the Suriname/tinctorius connection), but these look similarly sweet.
> 
> You were lugging about 2000 crickets at Whiteplains......Is this what I am in for (or are they small enough to take Hydei?)


Actually the crickets were mainly for other frogs (Theloderma asperum, Phyllomedusa tomopterna, Hylomantis lemur, and whatever darts will eat them like my trivs and terribilis). These guys will take the crickets too but I mostly feed them hydei and bean beetles, so you're good there if you wanted to get some. The clowns are cool too, George works with them, but not sure if his are breeding age yet or not.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

They ended up a 9.2, one of the females is younger than the one that was gravid so I'm not sure if she laid too, but I just found 4 leaves of this Anubias sp. covered in eggs like the one in the photo. I haven't had the time to check on these guys this week so this was a nice surprise. No rain chamber, just covered the vents of the tank and misted once a day during night hours last week. They're in my Colombian biotope tank with my mint terribilis trio which are also breeding at the moment as well.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Sweet congrats! I love tree frogs, just sucks that they are nocturnal.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

I have a trio of these, awesome frogs. They have great personality!


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

gongrats mike. that was quick


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

congrats man, nice job, can we get a full tank shot?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

D3monic said:


> Sweet congrats! I love tree frogs, just sucks that they are nocturnal.


These guys will call during the day and you can get some day time activity out of them by feeding them at a certain time each time you feed. 

I thought this big storm might push them over the top Mike.. 

Congrats. They'll probably start hatching sometime between Fri and Sun if they were laid yesterday. 

Ed


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Hope the Terribs don't decide to go fishing. . Nice job!


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Julio said:


> congrats man, nice job, can we get a full tank shot?


Julio, you're asking for a full tank shot?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

is there any other question taht woudl coem from me? hhahaha


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

stemcellular said:


> Hope the Terribs don't decide to go fishing.


I decided to take them out, I'll probably raise the tads in a 10 gallon tank. Counted around 350 eggs, which seem to be developing well. 

Julio, still waiting on a few more plants to grow in but I'll work on it.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

pretty nice, how long do they take to hatch?


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

How are you raising the eggs and tads? Are those eggs just on a leaf floating in water or something?


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

That's awesome Mike. Nicely done. Seems one breeding night can supply the entire US market.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Assuming they were laid on the 8th, they took about 4-5 days to hatch. They started hatching when I left on Friday and when I got back Sunday they were all in the water. Maybe 20-30 eggs or so went bad, but I have over 300 tads now. 



heatfreakk3 said:


> How are you raising the eggs and tads? Are those eggs just on a leaf floating in water or something?


The eggs were laid on the leaves of an Anubias sp. plant in the main tank. Some eggs were laid underwater but most were above the water. I trimmed off the leaves and put them in a tupperware filled with water so that most of the eggs were submerged in water, they developed fine like that but probably would have been fine out of the water too. When they hatched I moved them into a 10 gallon aquarium with aquatic plants which is where I'll be raising them until they morph. This is my first time working with this species so these are not the words of experience, just what I'm trying out. But they've been simple enough thus far.

Thanks!


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Those are AMAZING Mike!!


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Just about done morphing out the last ~200 tadpoles, so I fed heavier and misted again to get the next clutch going:


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks Sarah, they are great creatures for sure.


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

Spectacular! What size enclosure house these lil' tree frogs, plus the terribilis group??




Alex


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

awesome mike! i have heard calling out of my group of 11 from Ed and they were in a temp q-tine grow-out set-up but are due for their perm viv now. i hope to have the same success. way to go! huge thumbs up. looking forward to updates  i may have a 9.2 group as well based on size.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Those are gorgeous... where'd you get them?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Hi Mike,

I found another clutch this morning as well. 

Ed


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Alex, It's more about the enclosure setup than the size. The terribilis pair was in the tank for about a year before I added the ebraccatus, so I knew what areas of the tank they used. I then planted a few cuttings of Monstera siltepecana in the center of the tank which grew broad leaves at the top of the tank. The top most leaves are right at the glass top, which gave the ebraccatus a basking spot in the sun and also an area to rest during the day hours which the terribilis haven't tried to get to. As far as behavior, the ebraccatus come out at night while the terribilis are out during the day. Their only crossover periods are a short time in the morning and late evening. Looking at a distribution map, the ebraccatus cross over terribilis habitat in the wild as well.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Jared, I got them from another forum member, he also posted them in the classifieds a few months ago.

Ed, good to hear, sounds like they should be all over the local shows this year with all the breeding going on between the groups out there in our area.


----------



## ryangreenway (Apr 30, 2010)

Corpus Callosum said:


> Alex, It's more about the enclosure setup than the size. The terribilis pair was in the tank for about a year before I added the ebraccatus, so I knew what areas of the tank they used. I then planted a few cuttings of Monstera siltepecana in the center of the tank which grew broad leaves at the top of the tank. The top most leaves are right at the glass top, which gave the ebraccatus a basking spot in the sun and also an area to rest during the day hours which the terribilis haven't tried to get to. As far as behavior, the ebraccatus come out at night while the terribilis are out during the day. Their only crossover periods are a short time in the morning and late evening. Looking at a distribution map, the ebraccatus cross over terribilis habitat in the wild as well.


Do you have any pictures of your set up? I'm getting some ebraccatus in the next few months, and am curious as to how others keet their's.


----------



## herpnerd1983 (May 30, 2011)

Hey I was just curious if anyone was currently working with these guys? I have 1 lonely D. ebraccatus female and would really like to find a colony to purchase. If you have any or know anyone that does shoot me a pm or email at [email protected] Thanks so much for any help!


----------



## salvz (Nov 3, 2014)

I realize this is an ancient thread...anyone still having success with these and looking to part with some? 

Warm Regards,
Sal


----------

